# [SOLVED] LOTUS Notes not displaying contents of inbox?



## sojerguy

About a month back, my L-N stopped displaying the contents of the inbox. For about 3 weeks I was able to view my messages using the "all documents" tab. Now they're not showing there either. I can hear emails come in with the 'ping' of arriving emails, but can't see any. I can email out.

??????


----------



## dchristy0320

*Re: LOTUS Notes not displaying contents of inbox?*

There is an option on the toolbar when you are in the Inbox that either says View All or View Unread. Make sure it says View All.


----------



## sojerguy

*Re: LOTUS Notes not displaying contents of inbox?*

Had done that. Worked for 1 week.

Point is now moot.

Please close thread.


----------

